# Unser Teich 2009 25-35qm Hundesicher



## friese40 (18. Jan. 2009)

Hallihallo Teichgemeinde,

wir das sind meine Frau, unser Labrador (noch sehr süß weil 5Monate) und ich. 
Wir haben uns entschlossen unsere neuen Latifundien mit einem Teich zu bereichern u.a. weil Labradore absolute Wasserhunde sind und sich in jeder Pfütze benehmen als seinen sie im Atlantik ...

Nun zu unserem Projekt: 
ganz hinten am Grundstück ... 10°abweichende Südlage wollen wir nun ein kleines Paradies schaffen. zur Zeit plannen wir ca. 30qm, aber beim buddeln hab ich schon gemerkt vielleicht werden es ein zwei Quadratmeter mehr oder weniger ... ;-) weiß man das vorher? ich glaube eher nicht kommt ja aufs Wetter, wenn man selber buddelt 

Wollte erst einmal Hallo sagen die ersten Photos und ein genauer Plan folgen.

Gibt es heir irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit Hunden im Teich??? Oder kennt jemand eine richtig gute Anleitung für Hundesichere Teiche?

Viele Grüße aus Berlin 

Stephan


----------



## mitch (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich 2009 25-35qm Hundesicher*

hallo Stephan,

erstmal :willkommenim forum.



> Hundesichere Teiche?


 
ich denke mal der wuff soll in den teich können , wenn ja würde ich den obersten bereich (bis -50cm) mit zusätzlichem vlies o.ä. über der folie schützen. 
zusätzlich kannst du das viles mit einer zementmischung versehen - das sollte dann genug schutz vor hundekrallen sein.

vieleicht hat ja jemand noch ne andere idee


----------



## Teichbastler (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich 2009 25-35qm Hundesicher*

Hallo Stephan,
ich glaube, daß Mitch recht hat. Man erspart sich und dem Hund viel Ärger,
wenn man den Teich gleich so gestaltet, daß der Vierbeiner auch seinen Spaß hat und sicher rein und raus kommt. Das Baden wird man gerade dieser Rasse nur schwer abgewöhnen können.

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Annett (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich 2009 25-35qm Hundesicher*

Hallo Stephan,

zum Thema Hund+Teich haben wir schon einige ältere Themen.

Deshalb würde ich Dich gern zunächst auf diese beiden verweisen.
Margit's Hundeteich
Und hier noch eine Planung, wo dann leider kein Feedback mehr kam. :?

Ich denke, dort findest Du jede Menge Hinweise und Anregungen der User. Bitte vor allem das erste Thema ganz durchlesen. Es traten nämlich auch Problemchen z.B. mit den runden Kieseln auf. 
Und nicht jeder Hund steht auf Pflanzen im Wasser.  

Wenn Du danach noch Fragen hast, dann stehen wir alle, soweit möglich, mit Rat zur Seite.
Zur Tat wirst Du wohl oder übel aber selbst schreiten müssen.


----------



## Casybay (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich 2009 25-35qm Hundesicher*

Zum Thema Hundesicherer Teich, meiner muss Kaninchensicher werden, den selbst die giftigen Teichpflanzen und Uferpflanzen werden gnadenlos abgebissen.Medium 1356 anzeigen Medium 1355 anzeigen


----------



## Redlisch (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Teich 2009 25-35qm Hundesicher*

Hallo Stephan,

wir haben bis -1m noch 1000er Vlies über der Folie, da kann dann nichts mehr am Teich passieren. Siehe in der SIG - Stand der Bauarbeiten am Teich- 

Axel


----------

